# Marbella International University Centre



## Sstone (Jul 18, 2014)

hi everyone.

Anyone else attending the MIUC this fall?

I moved here after getting accepted to the Media programm.

x sarah


----------



## fred.roel (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes, me!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:welcome:


you might be interested in this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...160752-make-friends-meet-people-marbella.html


----------



## Sstone (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh really, what program are you attending
x


----------



## fred.roel (Aug 28, 2014)

International business, and you? x


----------



## fred.roel (Aug 28, 2014)

Haha sorry just noticed you mentioned joining the media programm. 
My mistake!


----------

